# blunt force trauma



## marlon (Oct 19, 2006)

aside from blunt force trauma what methods of striking and self defense does kempo/ kenpo teach?

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## kosho (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,
    Well  I learned from master Evans  that  there  are (3) ways to hit...
Surface strikes... like a slap..
musculer strikes...feeling  the power between the skin  and the bone..
Bone strike... feeling the pain in the bone...

this with anything takes time...and all 3  have a different feeling  when done correctly to you...  
now all also can be done with little movement.  and the power is truly pain full.

steve


----------



## bujuts (Nov 1, 2006)

A few others:

1. Spasming muscles.  Strong hit to the respitory meridian causes the muscles of the diaphragmic shelf to spasm, effecting breathing.  "Charlie horse" strikes, for example to the side of the leg - a favorite for kickboxers - will cause the muscles to spasm.

2.  Shockwave effects.  The body is made of water.  Hitting certain targets at certain angles literally sends aqueous / gelatinous shockwaves through organs and tissues.  Example: hammer fist to the mastoid process aimed at the spinal column, rattles the brain.

3.  Joint damage.  Impact manipulation taking that has been isolated from motion (e.g. an elbow is secured by his shoulder and your grab) will effect damage to joint connective tissue via hyper extension.  Examples of this?  Knee the temple upwards while you elbow the neck downwards.  Hard knife edge kick to destroy an ACL or PCL.  Correct angle on the jaw with the knuckles will break one of the mandible's hinges.  A correct elbow sandwich, which uses each side of the mandible as a lever, will fracture the mandible below the lower front teeth - hard enough, it will collapse the lower portion of the face.

4.  Impact manipulation.  What would kenpo be without it?

5.  And on...

6.  And on...

The question is, what is it that needs to be accomplished with the strike?  The strike itself is first priority, second priority is the target, and the third priority is the weapon.  The weapon is determined by the target, the target is the focus of the strike, and the strike is done to accomplish a certain result.

Great stuff, this kenpo thing.  I think I'll stick around 

Steven Brown
UKF


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 1, 2006)

bujuts said:


> A few others:
> 
> 1. Spasming muscles.  Strong hit to the respitory meridian causes the muscles of the diaphragmic shelf to spasm, effecting breathing.  "Charlie horse" strikes, for example to the side of the leg - a favorite for kickboxers - will cause the muscles to spasm.
> 
> ...



Well all of that (above) shows the genius of Kenpo techniques as (from my understanding) they're supposed to in effect turn the human body (of the attacker) into a paper-clip; keep bending the paper-clip back and forth and eventually it breaks apart. 
Parker with his street fighting experience most likely knew that the best way to take someone down is the quickest way but also the methods which will KEEP the attacker down as well. 
Whenever I fought this idea has always been my full intent. To get my attacker/opponent away from me and to put them down and *keep *them down so I can get away from them.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 5, 2006)

Lots.  I can't add much more than what was already said.


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 7, 2006)

What about targeting nerves/nerve centers?


----------



## thetruth (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't think blunt force trauma is necessarily as simple as it sounds. It's just a name to describe most strikes.  I would have to say that the slapping, muscular, bone, shockwave etc etc strikes are all just different levels of blunt force trauma because you are still stiking hard with a blunt object (fist etc), its just that the depth or location changes.   This is also true with nerve/pressure point strikes.  You should not be able to tell whether it was the strength of your strike or the pressurepoint/nerve strike that created the effect in a real situation.  You should still aim to hit as hard as is necessary to end the situation.  

As far as striking is concerned it is all blunt force trauma.   I think perhaps you meant rather than mindlessly battering someone what other methods can create a greater effect with less physical effort.

Just some thoughts

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2006)

What about sending a shock wave through one part of his body and stoping it with another strike?


----------



## airdawg (Nov 8, 2006)

That would kind of be like a touch of death wouldn't it?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 8, 2006)

airdawg said:


> That would kind of be like a touch of death wouldn't it?


Laughs... Kinda.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 8, 2006)

marlon said:


> aside from blunt force trauma what methods of striking and self defense does kempo/ kenpo teach?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon


 
Do you know of an art that teaches striking that would not be considered blunt force? Cutting and Stabbing excluded(bullets are included in the stabbing category).


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 9, 2006)

airdawg said:


> Do you know of an art that teaches striking that would not be considered blunt force? Cutting and Stabbing excluded(bullets are included in the stabbing category).


 
I believe the opposite of "blunt force" is something like "nerve striking" (although that may be too narrowly defined).

the defining characteristic of "Blunt force" being that the kinetic energy of the blow has physical (mechanical) effect on the body - bones, muscles and organs.

the defining characteristic of "nerve striking" being that the body experiences a neurological effect seperate from the mechanical trauma.

nerve strikes can be delivered, when delivered correctly, with less kinetic energy than blunt-force strikes and still be very effective.  But they can also be delivered with all the force too for that extra love, too.


----------

